# How soon can RBP's eat live feeders?



## antizero (Feb 12, 2004)

I have seven baby RBP's - all about an inch in size. I have had them for a little under a week, and have been feeding them frozen brine shrimp. Tonight, I threw a goldfish feeder in with them, and they were a little skittish at first...but eventually they started chasing it around. They nipped at it's tail until there was nothing left, then nipped at his fins. Eventually there was just a fish body squirming around - but they didn't eat him. Then I realized they were still too small - they couldn't get anything except tail and fins into their tiny mouths. But at least they tried - I give them an 'A' for effort. They certainly beat it up, whipping it around in the tank.

So my question - how big "should" they be before I start feeding them live feeders? Is it OK to continue doing this, until they can actually eat the fish? Or is it better to just wait?


----------



## frenzy36 (Feb 14, 2004)

You could probably give them some very small guppies. Small enough to swallow if you catch my drift, they most likly eat that if they chased a gold fish the way they did. Just try it, cuz guppies are cheap afterall.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

My baby reds started takin down feeder goldifsh at about an inch. They only ate about half of the goldfish. Your reds will be eating the feeders in no time


----------



## antizero (Feb 12, 2004)

Would it be OK to just throw a couple dozen little feeder guppies in the tank with the piranhas? The LFS owner told me not to do this when I bought the piranhas, because the little baby piranhas would grow accustomed to having other fish around - and as a result wouldn't be so willing to eat feeders once they were large enough. He said to wait till they're bigger, but they beat up that goldfish...I just don't want a shoal of sissies.


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

if you put like 10 guppies with them they will take down a few a day... depending on the tanksize and hidingplaces...


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

i put like two dollars of small guppies in the tank and they loves it and about a month or so you can try bigger fish


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

i've only had my rbp's for only a coupla days. threw in a guppy and they were chasing it like mad and devoured every last bit. goldfish is a little big for them just now so i would try guppies.









Andy


----------



## andy (Jan 16, 2004)

my rbp is less than 2 months and about 1.5" and he devoured a 2" guppy the other day. out of all the smaller ones too! big fat mama guppy got taken down lol


----------



## mason999 (Feb 16, 2004)

i have 7 baby rbp's also mine are just under a inch at the moment ive been feeding the neon tetra's 10 for £3 here so im getting another little tank just to put the neons in then i can keep loads ready for feeding time
so at the size yours are at id try neons they go in 1 maybe 2 bites


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

_*Moved to Feedign and Nutrition *_


----------



## frenzy36 (Feb 14, 2004)

Try some small live shrimp then. They might eat em. Tell us how it goes.


----------

